# Stair trim



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey guys in the middle of a new home build. In the midst of installing wood flooring on 2nd floor. Getting close to the stairs and decided to jump ahead. 

Here is what I am dealing with..









I am installing my landing tread as such (used a scrap so you can get an idea)









My concern is tying this 5/4 stair stringer into my eventual 1x base molding.. Is there any pointers to transition this 5/4 into my 1x molding? Really not liking the thought of 5/4 trim..

Kind of stumped so figured I'd see if any finish professionals had some ideas or pics to share! Thanks in advance.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Also- the highest point of the stringer is going to be 4.25" a.f.f.


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

This is how I treated the opposite side that will have an open landing with railing.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

There's not much you can do at this point and you're not the first person to find yourself in this position. Did you make the stairs or have them built?


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

They were built and shipped to site. I crafted the way I saw fit.. The finished product..


----------



## cfullen (Apr 9, 2012)

I would just run 5/4 to the casing on the door. I would use 4/4 everywhere else.


----------



## Sawdustguy (Dec 30, 2008)

newman11 said:


> They were built and shipped to site. I crafted the way I saw fit.. The finished product..
> 
> View attachment 81926


I like how you did it. Run base to the edge of the stringer with a return and end the molding on the top of the stringer at the return on the base.

Post a pic of the fully trimmed floor, I would like to see the totally finished product.

George


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

I would've matched the thickness of the stringer on that baseboard and ran it into the door casing. Then the molding would run up the stair and die into the casing as well


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

There was a lot of good info on a recent post, check it out: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f17/trimming-stair-skirt-54784/


----------



## newman11 (Dec 3, 2011)

Boy I guess there is some good info in that thread. I will definitely be referring to that as my trimwork progresses.


----------

